# Partion and Audio problems in Mandriva linux :?



## baccilus (Mar 26, 2006)

I am going to install Mandriva linux 2006. I am installing linux for the first time. Tried knoppix 4.0 and liked it. My D drive is totally empty. I am going to install in this partition. I dont want to disturb other partitions.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 26, 2006)

Well mandriva has diskdrake, which is an easy to use GUI disk partitioning tool. You just need to know which partition is C:/ and which is D:/. You just have to click on D:/ and format it to any linux fs you like eg. ext3, reiserfs, xfs, jfs.
Well you can do one thing. Go to disc management in windows and delete the D:/, don't partition it with disk management. Then mandriva will detect it as empty partiton and you can select. 
BTW, how much space is there on the D:/. 5GB will be enough if you gonna use linux as secondary OS.
And if your C:/ is NTFS make a small partitition of 2-3 GB as FAT32, which can be read and written by both OS'es.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi tech. It has 13GB space. I use my computer to make assignments and projects. will it be possible to do so in mandriva and get print out from the market where the computers have windows installed. I will use it as a secondory operating system only since i like to play games too.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 27, 2006)

Sure you can use OpenOffice.org(Oo.org) that will be installed by default for making projects. I myself use Oo.org Writer instead of MS Word and *save in .doc format*.
FOr Powerpoint presentations you can use Oo.org Impress and *save the presentation in .ppt format*.
They will open with MS Word and MS PPT but it just might need some small editing cause there are some features that aren't exactly the same but don't worry they will take about 5-10 mins depending on the size of your project. 
I too get my printouts done in cyber cafe and documents open without a problem.

As reguarding the partitons, you can divide it into two partitions using diskdrake. One will be a linux native partition explained above. You can use any though the default is ext3. And make one FAT32 partition, yes diskdruid can do that.
You can divide into a 8GB linux partition and a 5GB FAT32 partition. No hard and fast rules here. It's totally upto your wish on the amount of space for each partitions.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks buddy. I installed linux and even configured internet access. I have no idea why i have not installed linux uptill now. But i instaled it before you coul reply. So now i have 2 partitions and both in ext3 format. So will my *.doc files be recognised in windows i i save them in the already existing FAT32 partitions on my hard disk? One more thing, I have a 64 bit processor. Is Mandriva a 64 bit or a 32 bit OS? 
Thanks for all your help tech. You have been a great help.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 27, 2006)

*Thanks buddy*

Hey i dont hear any thing. And it even recognizes my onboard sound card correctly. So why cant i hear anything. Help Tech!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 27, 2006)

Oops I forgot one thing. Did you make a swap partition?
The documents will be recognised and opened without a hitch in windows.
I guess the distro is 32 bit am not sure if mandriva is available in 64 bit.
Open the terminal and type alsamxer and see if Master and PCM are not muted. If anyone is muted you won't hear any sound. 
OK in KDE panel,  right click on system tray on the right, then select add -> applets -> sound mixer, and check if Master and PCM are unmuted.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes i did make a swap partition. Its 1020 MB. And i made two ext3 partitions of 8GB and 3GB. I tried the alsamixer command but it said:
alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument


----------



## mehulved (Mar 27, 2006)

Then try the KDE panel part written above it will be easier.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 27, 2006)

That didn't help either yaar. It has recognised the sound card correctly. So that means the driver has been installed. In amarok it shows the volume at 80%. So that doesn't seem to be the problem either. I have altec lansing 251 5.1 speakers. And they are fine too, i know. What could be the problem?


----------



## mehulved (Mar 27, 2006)

Did you see that none of the mixers were muted besides master and PCM as you have 5.1 speakers. The volume level shown in amarok isn't the only indicator, you wil have to check the others that apply in your case. I don't know which all.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 28, 2006)

I already did that buddy. Nothings happening. And it never asks me if i want a 6 channel or 2 channel sound. it just has one output. The realtek one shows three. one each for centre/sub, front and rear ones.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 29, 2006)

Help me someone! I installed linux because i hate the fact that i use pirated windows. Now what will i do on it if i can't play games and watch movies and listen to music? this is an irritating problem. knoppix could play the sound buut ony 1 channel would work. Mandriva cant play anything.Where could i be going wrong?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 29, 2006)

baccilus,what is your soundcard..post details of ue system also..


----------



## baccilus (Mar 29, 2006)

I have intel 915 mobo. I am using the onboard realtek ( not sure of the model no.)sound card. I have the intel 2.66 64 bit processor. also 512MB RAM. I have left out 13GB ffor linux and have 1GB for swap.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am also running a 915GAV mobo with onboard realtek HDA auido.ALSA supports it fully.if u have installed alsa-utils rpm.u can try reconfiguring ALSA by issuing 
	
	



```
alsaconf
```
 as root.after that unmute the volume controls.you should try adjusting Audio controls and selecting 6/7 channel o/p using 
	
	



```
alsamixer
```
 in a terminal as root.after setting all volume controls and channel selection save the settings as root:

```
sarge:~# alsactl -d store 0
```
try and post the results.
if u want to play windows OS games u can try cedega demo or WINE software.
Also U should have all plugins installed to play .mp3's .wma's etc...

Never hooked with Mandrake,a KDE distro,You can try Debian Etch or Ubuntu Breezy/Dapper also;good support for i915GV/GM cards...


----------



## mehulved (Mar 29, 2006)

To play songs and watch videos you will need to install win32codecs. To learn more about it have a look here


----------



## baccilus (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Prakash. Do i have to type thse commands in the console ? I did that but it says 
bash: alsaconf: command not found. And what is alsa util rpm? I have mandriva in cd's and i installed directlly from there. I guess these already had all the drivers as i didn't install any software separately. Should i try reinstalling it?
 None of the commands you gave are working in the console.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 30, 2006)

Mandriva's got a lot of rpms to get ..
*rpms.mandrivaclub.com
*rpms.mandrivaclub.com/rpms/Sound.html
And here is ur alsa-utils rpm.this is useful for saving your audio settings and a detection script also comes with it -alsaconf.
*rpms.mandrivaclub.com/rpms/mandriva/devel//cooker/i586/media/main/alsa-utils-1.0.10-2mdk.i586.html
try it and post.
ps:try as root user all commands posted in previous post in a konsole or terminal.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 30, 2006)

What is RPMs. I am a newbee. I hate to admit, but i feel like a 5th standard kid trying to understand Quantum mechanics. I have no idea where i am going wrong. I think i will learn linux in my holidays this time. I am loosing hope on my current problems


----------



## praka123 (Mar 30, 2006)

get the .rpm file downloaded to ur computer.just thing .rpm is nearly equal to a .exe setup file in windows.now after downloading,find where u downloaded alsa-utils rpm.suppose u downloaded to ur home directory /home/baccilus,U should open a console/terminal and try this:

```
root@mandriva#cd     /home/baccilus
```
now install the rpm as below

```
root@mandriva#rpm   -ivh alsa-utils.rpm
```
remember there is  a SPACE between each commands stated above.after installing rpm.try what i said in previous threads.its easy losting hope.have some commitment on continuing Linux,Leaving the m$ one.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 31, 2006)

I will try that now. And i am not going to loose hope buddy. That's why i will read some book on linux in my holidays. It has been a week since i used windows even though i can't do anything except surfing the net on this right now.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 31, 2006)

I did what you said but it says the package(s) are already installed


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2006)

try as below:

```
root@mandriva#rpm   -ivh  alsa-utils-1.0.10-2mdk.i586.rpm     --force
```
then try running alsaconf.if alsaconf is then also not showing up just issue this command in terminal


> root@~#whereis         alsaconf


also may be u should check for alsa packages like-libasound,alsa-driver..alsa-libs etc installed.mandrake may have better configuration tools for ur hardwares

*mandrivausers.org/

*EDIT* :hmm...it seems to me that ur distro wants alsaconf rpm installed!.try the link below and install as rpm -ivh as described earlier.
*club.mandriva.com/xwiki/bin/view/D...i586/media/main/alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586.rpm


----------



## baccilus (Mar 31, 2006)

For installing the rpm i just went to the baccilus folder and then to downloads. Here i clicked on alsa***something something.rpm
The commands that you are telling dont seem to work. I guess i am typing it in a wrong way. Can you elaborate on that. I have had this audio problem for far too long. thanks for sticking around. Friends like you and Tech are really going to make Bill Gates fear the penguin.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2006)

hey buddy,just a miss  download n install alsaconf rpm.ur distro doesnt have alsaconf default.that was the proble.we may be near the soltn 
if u dont know what is a terminal/konsole   try in kde menu or taskbar for "konsole" or select "run" from kde menu and type small letters "konsole" inside run and proceed..in Linux only small letters are used.a terminal/konsole is essentially a bash shell.do exactly as follows.also what directory do u have ur rpm packages downloaded...   

have a terminal- that with a #(root) prompt opened.then locate where u have ur rpms downloaded..then cd(change directory) into that folder.

```
root@baccilus:#cd            /home/baccilus/directorywhichholds ur alsaconf rpms
```
then type the rpm install command:

```
root@baccilus:/home/baccilus/# rpm          -ivh  alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586.rpm
```


```
/usr/sbin/alsaconf
```

if u are in a '$' prompt in terminal,then type "su" and press ENTER.it will ask u for root's password.type it and again ENTER.now u r root/#.then do as above.Please Please understand what we are doing.with linux,u may need to know terminal and commands atleast a few of them.u can get more details of a command jus by typing "man commandname"..phow..


----------



## baccilus (Mar 31, 2006)

It did start with $. Now  i typed the command you mentioned and it changed to #. no progress since then buddy. I still can't figure out how to type the commands you are telling me. It just says "Bash- blah blah blah"


----------



## mehulved (Mar 31, 2006)

baccilus you have to type the portion after the # only. are you typing the whole command that prakash gave you within the code tags? And please post the correct error message not "bash blah blah blah", so people will be able to help you.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2006)

@tech:help him yaar   explain the terminal thing;am poor in explaining things  

A terminal with a '#' sign and a cursor blinking ----->there u have to type the commands what i've posted earlier.
read this:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash
look at the bash terminal as on wikipedia's page.'$" sign shows that u r a local user.local users are having no permission to mess with files and other things.so for us,inorder to install "rpm" thing we need to be "#"  or root user or super user,we need to type "su" in $ prompt and then give password of root.then $ sign will change to # sign also u have a root user terminal..a root user have all the permissions he can remove/install/do many things on his Linux box as he wish.so try this .


----------



## mehulved (Apr 1, 2006)

I will try to install Mandriva on vmware tonite. If I manage to I will try to help him out. Actually I am not too comfortable myself wid ROM distros as I haven't used them much. But, I will give a try.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2006)

I think in KDE,kpackage will allow rpm to be installed.it will be a gr8 help for u...caveat u have kpackage installed.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 1, 2006)

In mandriva u have URPMI for package management but IMO it is a bad attempt at rivaling YAST.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2006)

baccilus,try in terminal as root user or '#' installing alsaconf rpm and running alsaconf script.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 1, 2006)

Since i couldn't do much about my prob, i reinstalled mandriva. But i chose GNome as the interface instead of KDE. with this i couldn't even connect my dataone connection. And so i couldn't check the dataone thread either. Is there any way of going back to the KDE interface except reinstalling again.
 One more thing: I ran the Knoppix 4.0 live CD. The Kmix pannel in it was much more elaborate than the Mandriva one. It even had choices for 2 and 6 channel. And my audio worked fine too. 
    Is something wrong with mandriva?Why couldn't they simplify their system. My motherboard is one of the most common mobos. Then why is it so complicated to do such a simple task?


----------



## baccilus (Apr 1, 2006)

Even though i have downloaded and installed alsa-utils-1.0.9-4mdk.src.rpm the command- alsaconf doesn't run. It reads like this:
[saurabh@localhost ~]$ su
Password:
[root@localhost saurabh]# alsaconf
bash: alsaconf: command not found
[root@localhost saurabh]#
                       By giving the su command i went into root i guess. Thats why $ changed to #. But it doesnt even recognise alsaconf as a command. I know i am screwing up somewhere. Just dont know where. Also gave the alsa mixer command with the following result:
[root@localhost saurabh]# alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
[root@localhost saurabh]#
        Stick around guys. I know you may be starting to loose patience just like i am. But if i can get rid of this problem, its bye bye to pirated windows for me.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 1, 2006)

I just downloaded that file and opened it from the download window of firefox. Hope that was fine.Tech and Prakash please help guys!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2006)

*There is no need to install alsa utils rpm.*Read carefully...install *alsaconf* rpm.download it from the link below..install it..have any doubt ask it here fast.if possible read the whole thread..

just install this rpm:
*club.mandriva.com/xwiki/bin/view/D...i586/media/main/alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586.rpm
where in the thread did anybody asked u to install a alsa-utils-1.0.9-4mdk.src.rpm...this is not wanted.just download the alsaconf rpm and install.that is the way.please read the threads fully and step by step.installing alasconf rpm only will give u alsaconf command.read this full thread.

```
saurabh@localhost ~]$ su
Password:
[root@localhost saurabh]#
```
you have to try as u did earlier as posted above.now "cd" into the directory containing alsaconf rpm.then install rpm -ivh alsaconf..rpm.just carefully what we posted above.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 1, 2006)

The link you posted takes me to a page which asks me to choose a mirror. In this mirror, the file closely resembling the reqd file is:
File: alsaconf-1.0.9-4mdk.i586.rpm
So i downloaded from:
*rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=alsaconf
I did as you said and ran the alsaconf command. It ran succesfully and finally read:
Now ALSA is ready to use.
 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!


[root@localhost saurabh]#


----------



## baccilus (Apr 1, 2006)

Now figuring out how to cd into the directry containing this file. How do i even find this file? It must be in this thread somewhere. I will find it.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 1, 2006)

Found the reqd directry and this all the stuff i did:
[saurabh@localhost ~]$ su
Password:
[root@localhost saurabh]# root@saurabh:#cd /home/saurabh/tmp
bash: root@saurabh:#cd: command not found
[root@localhost saurabh]# cd /home/saurabh/tmp
[root@localhost tmp]# -ivh  alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586.rpm
bash: -ivh: command not found
[root@localhost tmp]# alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586.rpm
bash: alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586.rpm: command not found
[root@localhost tmp]# :/home/saurabh/tmp/# rpm -ivh alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586
bash: :/home/saurabh/tmp/#: No such file or directory
[root@localhost tmp]# alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586
bash: alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586: command not found
[root@localhost tmp]#
                What all things am i doing wrong buddy?


----------



## naveenchandran (Apr 1, 2006)

hmmm... 

Download the alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586 file to your Desktop

Open up the terminal...

[saurabh@localhost ~]$ su
Password:                                                                                      << Enter Password
[root@localhost saurabh]# cd /home/saurabh/Desktop
[root@localhost Desktop]# rpm -ivh alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586 

This should install that rpm....

@baccilus: learn the commands and the file system heirarchy buddy.... this is very important.... 

Next time we will only tell you only how to do it.. and not a step by step thing..


----------



## baccilus (Apr 1, 2006)

I did as mentioned and got stuck here:
[root@localhost saurabh]# cd /home/saurabh/Desktop
[root@localhost Desktop]# rpm -ivh alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586
error: open of alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586 failed: No such file or directory
[root@localhost Desktop]# rpm -ivh alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586
error: open of alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586 failed: No such file or directory
[root@localhost Desktop]#

I freshly downloaded this file on my desktop.
I have really decided to learn linux man. But can only do that in my holidays. Till then, kindly bear with me!


----------



## desertwind (Apr 1, 2006)

You are missing  the full file name. try this.


```
$ rpm -ivh alsaconf*.rpm
```


----------



## baccilus (Apr 1, 2006)

That seem to have worked. This is what it said:
[root@localhost Desktop]# rpm -ivh alsaconf*.rpm
warning: alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk.i586.rpm: Header V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID 26752624
Preparing...                ########################################### [100%]
        package alsaconf-1.0.10-2mdk is already installed
[root@localhost Desktop]#   
    I guess same thing can be done by simply clicking  on the file too just like in windows.
  What do i need to do next now?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 2, 2006)

now run:

```
[root@localhost Desktop]#alsaconf
```
now it will run and show u detected intel hda card.using keyboards SPACE key and ALT+TAB U can select and enter ur choices.just see carefully everything..see the link just below shows u step by step alsaconf running how to:
*mostlylinux.com/alsa.html
after exiting alsaconf,u should unmute ur volume controls PCM,front etc
 mean time a .pdf and some guides for U:
*linux-newbie.sunsite.dk/exports/lnag.pdf
*www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
*www.unixguide.net/linux/linuxshortcuts.shtml


----------



## desertwind (Apr 2, 2006)

baccilus said:
			
		

> I guess same thing can be done by simply clicking  on the file too just like in windows.



It works. Atleast on Fedora Core.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 2, 2006)

This is all the progress i have made so far. The 'searching for sound card has been stuck at 97% for ever. What's going wrong now   ? 
Password:
[root@localhost saurabh]# cd /home/Desktop
bash: cd: /home/Desktop: No such file or directory
[root@localhost saurabh]# cd /home/saurabh/Desktop
[root@localhost Desktop]# alsaconf










       ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
       │                                                             │
       │                    ALSA  CONFIGURATOR                       │
       │                    version 1.0.10                           │
       │                                                             │
       ├─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
       │                         <  OK  >                            │
       └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘









                   ┌──────────────────────────────────────┐
                   │ Searching sound cards                │
                   │  ┌────────────────────────────────┐  │
                   │  │               97%              │  │
                   │  └────────────────────────────────┘  │
                   └──────────────────────────────────────┘









[root@localhost Desktop]#
[root@localhost Desktop]#


----------



## baccilus (Apr 2, 2006)

OK, i managed that problem by exiting KMix from system tray. Now i am here:        
┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
         │                                                          │
         │                                                          │
         │      OK, sound driver is configured.                     │
         │                                                          │
         │                   ALSA  CONFIGURATOR                     │
         │                                                          │
         │           will prepare the card for playing now.         │
         │                                                          │
         │      Now I'll run alsasound init script, then I'll use   │
         │      amixer to raise the default volumes.                │
         │      You can change the volume later via a mixer         │
         ├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
         │                         <  OK  >                         │
         └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
Loading driver...
ALSA driver isn't running.
Starting ALSA version 1.0.9b: hda (hda)                         [  OK  ]
Setting default volumes...
Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.
/usr/sbin/alsactl: get_control:149: Cannot read control info '2,0,0,Front Playback Volume,0': Invalid argument









===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.
 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!


[root@localhost Desktop]#


----------



## praka123 (Apr 2, 2006)

did u checked unmuting kmix different volume controls and whether sound is working.regarding the error with alsactl coz u may have two different versions of ALSA installed.for now neglect it..post ur results


----------



## baccilus (Apr 2, 2006)

Already did that buddy. Still not working. Let me know when its time to give up on this and try other distros.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 3, 2006)

Now what does this mean?followed this from:
*www.mepislovers.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=15083&forum=28

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC880, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8
hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8

After this the cat/proc/asound/cards command i tried to run from the root didn't work:
[root@localhost saurabh]# cat/proc/asound/cards
bash: cat/proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
[root@localhost saurabh]# cat/proc/asound/version
bash: cat/proc/asound/version: No such file or directory

Please comment guys. You seem to be loosing hope.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 3, 2006)

The mixer control command said:
[root@localhost saurabh]# amixer controls
numid=3,iface=MIXER,name='Headphone Playback Switch'
numid=9,iface=MIXER,name='Line Playback Switch'
numid=8,iface=MIXER,name='Line Playback Volume'
numid=5,iface=MIXER,name='Mic Playback Switch'
numid=4,iface=MIXER,name='Mic Playback Volume'
numid=11,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Switch'
numid=13,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Switch',index=1
numid=15,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Switch',index=2
numid=10,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Volume'
numid=12,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Volume',index=1
numid=14,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Volume',index=2
numid=7,iface=MIXER,name='Front Mic Playback Switch'
numid=6,iface=MIXER,name='Front Mic Playback Volume'
numid=2,iface=MIXER,name='Front Playback Switch'
amixer: Control default snd_hctl_elem_info error: Invalid argument

Then after subsequent commands it said:
[root@localhost saurabh]# cat /proc/asound/cards
0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
                     HDA Intel at 0xffac0000 irq 16
[root@localhost saurabh]# cat /proc/asound/version
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9b.
[root@localhost saurabh]#                  
Checking the link i provided, does that mean my version is too old. How do i upgrade?


----------



## baccilus (Apr 3, 2006)

C'mon friends. You can answer this. I am sure i have atleast diagnosed the problem correctly. Now atleast tell me the cure. Come out, come out where ever you are    !
Hey how do i find out which kernel version i am using?


----------



## naveenchandran (Apr 3, 2006)

try giving alsaconf now...

Kernel version can be found by

uname -r


----------



## mehulved (Apr 3, 2006)

If the manual way doesn't work go for URPMI.
URPMI is the tool for package management. You can add the sources given in the foll. link URPMI sources and select alsa-10.x, the latest version of alsa. URPMI will handle all the dependancy problems. 
You can also upgrade your kernel by selecting the latest from URPMI.
As I have said eariler Mandriva has tries to make people use the GUI tools more frquently.


----------



## JGuru (Apr 3, 2006)

RPM stands for Redhat Package Manager. It's a format
in which the software is bundled. RedHat ,Fedora , Suse,
and Mandriva Linux support the RPM format. It's more 
like an EXE file in Windows!! In Mandriva Linux open the
 Konqueror file-explorer and double-click on the RPM 
 file for installing the software. It's as simple as that.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 3, 2006)

But the recommended and the best way to handle RPM's in Mandriva is using URPMI. Mandriva many times gives you a problem if you do not use proper tools given by them, specially to newbies.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 3, 2006)

My kernel version is:
[root@localhost saurabh]# uname -r
2.6.12-12mdk
[root@localhost saurabh]#
 Now d/ling :
Password:
[root@localhost saurabh]# urpmi.addmedia contrib ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/os/Linux/distr/Mandrakelinux/official/2006.0/i586/media/contrib with ../media_info/hdlist_contrib.cz
added medium contrib
wrote config file [/etc/urpmi/urpmi.cfg]
examining synthesis file [/var/lib/urpmi/synthesis.hdlist.Installation Free CD1 (cdrom1).cz]
examining synthesis file [/var/lib/urpmi/synthesis.hdlist.Installation Free CD2 (cdrom2).cz]
examining synthesis file [/var/lib/urpmi/synthesis.hdlist.Installation Free CD3 (cdrom3).cz]
examining synthesis file [/var/lib/urpmi/synthesis.hdlist.update_source.cz]
computing md5sum of existing source hdlist (or synthesis)
retrieving source hdlist (or synthesis) of "contrib"...
ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/os/Linux/dis...006.0/i586/media/media_info/hdlist_contrib.cz

Hope this is the right stuff.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 3, 2006)

OK, Download complete. what am i supposed to do now? Answer before i close that konsole window please! Here's what it read:
...retrieving done
examining hdlist file [/var/cache/urpmi/partial/hdlist.contrib.cz]
examining pubkey file of "contrib"...
...imported key 78d019f5 from pubkey file of "contrib"
performing second pass to compute dependencies

examining hdlist file [/var/lib/urpmi/hdlist.Installation Free CD1 (cdrom1).cz]
built hdlist synthesis file for medium "Installation Free CD1 (cdrom1)"
examining hdlist file [/var/lib/urpmi/hdlist.Installation Free CD2 (cdrom2).cz]
built hdlist synthesis file for medium "Installation Free CD2 (cdrom2)"
examining hdlist file [/var/lib/urpmi/hdlist.Installation Free CD3 (cdrom3).cz]
built hdlist synthesis file for medium "Installation Free CD3 (cdrom3)"
examining synthesis file [/var/lib/urpmi/synthesis.hdlist.update_source.cz]
examining hdlist file [/var/lib/urpmi/hdlist.contrib.cz]
built hdlist synthesis file for medium "contrib"
found 0 headers in cache
removing 0 obsolete headers in cache
wrote config file [/etc/urpmi/urpmi.cfg]
[root@localhost saurabh]#


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont use Mandriva.but u can check for alsa rpms installed been different versions.that may be the problem.make sure alsa-driver,alsa-libs and alsa-utils are of same version and also libasound2.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 4, 2006)

I read somewhere( Fastrack maybe) that Mandriva has a feature that even if it has some files missing, the installation goes to completion.
             Now i tried to install ubuntu from digit yesterday. It recognised my sound as ALC880 and coppied the required driver to the hard drive. Now during the first bootup, when the driver had to be loaded, it just froze, giving a msg like: Looking for hot pluggin (or something like that). this happened during the sound card driver loading. In ubuntu it shows everything.
             I had a hard time installing the sound card driver even when i installed Windows xp for the first time. But it has happened only with the old version of driver. The latest ones load like makkhan. 
           Thus any of this has anything to do with my current problem. Do you think i should refer other forums too like linuxquestions.org?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 5, 2006)

this is strange we all 915G* users are happy with audio setup by ALSA.ur's it is strange..b/w get ur copy of this month's digit and read the Linux fastrack book fully


----------



## baccilus (Apr 5, 2006)

Already bought this month's digit   .I have a 915GLVG board. This doesn't even have a PCIexpress(x16) slot   . And there are three jacks in total for speakers as well as mic and input. It has to be configured for 5.1 with realtek drivers. Do you think all 915 mobos have the same exact soundcards? In fastrack it's written that sound cards are always a major issue for operating systems. Now i know why. Do you suggest any other distro. I tried ubunto from this months digit but it doesn't even boot.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 5, 2006)

Did you burn the Ubuntu iso onto a cd? And did you burn it directly as a iso or used 'burn image'?
Did you try any live cd given by digit. See if it detects sound card.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 5, 2006)

I used "burn image". If that's wrong tell me how to do it the correct way from mandriva as i removed windows.
             I tried knoppix live cd. It played  audio fine, however in the 2 channel mode. But atleast i could hear something. I checked at the mandriva website but the soundcard doesn't show up in the supported sound card's list. I think that database is still under construction.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 5, 2006)

I just configured Knoppix to run in 6 channel mode. Even the original realtek driver never sounded that good. It was awsome. And guess what, the driver version of this ALSA driver was  different from that of the one got with mandriva. Mandriva version is v 1.0.9b while this is v 1.0.9a. Do you think i can get this driver from somewhere?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2006)

You can try this link but I am not sure if alsa 1.0.10 will work or no for Mandriva 2006.0. Give it a try. Or else have a go here . You may have the alsa file given in the 2nd link.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 6, 2006)

I downloaded the alsa 1.0.10 driver. Its in the compressed form(.tar.bz2 format). When i clicked on it, it extracted all the files to the temp folder. There are so many files. What am i supposed to do with it now. The 'read me' says that i should extract everything to the Folder containing the previous version of this driver. But i cant find it. The search doesn't show up anything. Tell me what i have to do now.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2006)

@baccliusls dont confuse us with ur distro installations!try Ubuntu Breezy...this is the best distro for laptops and especially for ur mobo.Ubuntu dont have *rpms*,but a superior package management called *dpkg* and *apt-get*
get urself ubuntu breezy iso from digit dvd burnt into cd .boot it and install...btw what is your hdd is it a sata one...after installation u can have Alsa configured automatically ur audio..and yes most 915GV/GL boards got the same onboard card...it is detected on the fly for my uncle's lappy.*leave mandriva/Fedora* for now;


			
				baccilus said:
			
		

> I downloaded the alsa 1.0.10 driver. Its in the compressed form(.tar.bz2 format).


the package u downloaded was a source package.now i'll say dont mess everything by trying compiling things...
now after u installed ubuntu breezy use an editor and edit /etc/apt/sources.list to add universal,multiverse repos also.follow the ubuntu insatllation guide below carefully dont panic and get anger on anything not working correctly:
*www.ccs.neu.edu/home/jabra/breezy-docs.html
later read the one below:
*easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2006)

baccilus said:
			
		

> I downloaded the alsa 1.0.10 driver. Its in the compressed form(.tar.bz2 format). When i clicked on it, it extracted all the files to the temp folder. There are so many files. What am i supposed to do with it now. The 'read me' says that i should extract everything to the Folder containing the previous version of this driver. But i cant find it. The search doesn't show up anything. Tell me what i have to do now.


You better download rpm rather than tar.gz. You can get the rpm from the link I gave out in the previous post. rpm will be eaier to work with.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi tech. I already tried installing ubuntu(from this month's Digit  ) a couple of times. It installs like a breeze, but during the first reboot, during the installation of audio drivers, it gets stuck. It starts looking for some hot pluggins or something.Nothing happens and i have to poweroff my machine. I burned the image onto a rewritable disk using nero. I chose the option- burn image to disk. Was that write na?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2006)

OK forget Ubuntu, do download the alsa 1.0.10 rpm for mandriva instead of tar.gz and see if that helps.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 7, 2006)

Can you please give me a link for this driver. It should be a link for the driver and not the utility or conf rpm. i googled it but still cant find it. Infact i cant find any driver in the rpm format for mandriva2006. Help man. I need to solve this problem and live in peace.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 7, 2006)

Here it is ftp://ftp.isu.edu.tw/Linux/Mandrakelinux/devel/cooker/i586/media/main/


----------



## baccilus (Apr 7, 2006)

After media, the page comes to /contrib. and that's the dead end. Any Other link buddy?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 7, 2006)

well looks like some changes are going on so that link is unavailable. Have a look at Easy URPMI site and configure URPMI to get latest rpm's. If that doesn't work I will try to find some mirror tomorrow.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a 400MB dataone connection. That link starts downloading loads of stuff. I will wait till tomorrow yaar.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 9, 2006)

Come back Tech. I need your help here.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2006)

You can get alsa 1.0.10 files from the alsa's home page and compile them and see if it works. Sorry, can't come online much due to studies and faltering computer.


----------

